# Need help finding "Dig A Basement Deeper" Contract for North East New Jersey



## donjuanwater (Jul 5, 2011)

*Need help finding "Dig A Basement Deeper" Contract for North East New Jersey*

I'm trying to find a contractor to dig a basement 2-3 ft deeper in North East NJ (Bergen County).
If anyone can send me any leads to companies that provide this service, please reply to this post.

Thanks!

DonJuanWater


----------



## McCloskey (Jul 16, 2011)

Can you give a little more info?

1) Where in Bergen County
2) Any idea of the soils and water table
3) Information about the building
4) Information on the existing foundation and footings, if you lower the floor the footings my need to be underpinned.
5) Other buildings nearby
6) Has this been engineered, you will need drawings for the building permitts.

With this information I can recomend several contractors.


----------

